

Fastest MVC PHP Framework Benchmark - mariuz
http://www.ruilog.com/blog/view/b6f0e42cf705.html

======
ger_phpmagazin
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOold! Is there a new release to this one?

